# Lake trout in GA



## 3.5 YR-OLD BAMBI (May 10, 2011)

I have been told stories from my dad all my life about fishing for lake trout. He said you go to deep water and bait your hooks with corn and then through some corn over the side of the boat and they will go crazy. He said they get bigger that the trout in streams. Has anyone ever done this? Is there still lake trout in GA is so what lakes? I would like to hear how others have caught lake trout and maybe the biggest you have caught.


----------



## safebuilder (May 10, 2011)

Back in the late 60s or early 70s my Dad caught some lake trout I think we were at  Burton but don't really remember. Seems like he was fishing on bottom. Know thats not much help but maybe some one else will help out too. I have also heard that in Lanier you can catch them?


----------



## JimDraper (May 10, 2011)

if so it would have to be a deep mountain lake because lake trout like cold water.


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 10, 2011)

Hartwell  still has a few trout in it.  A friend caught a 6 lber a few years back pulling herring on lead core line.


----------



## blink (May 11, 2011)

i caught a bunch of trout at burton last weekend, but they were in the mouth of a creek....and rainbows.


----------



## Lake_and_stream (May 11, 2011)

Most trout you willl catch in a lake now are stocked rainbows . They will go into the lakes when the conditions are right. We catch rainbows and browns in Blue Ridge all the time. Now most of the other trout you will catch in a lake are striper bait that has lived or gotten away. 

As far as "lake trout" dont hink so.


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 11, 2011)

Do a search on Lanier lake trout. Suprising answers!


----------



## across the river (May 11, 2011)

shakey gizzard said:


> Do a search on Lanier lake trout. Suprising answers!



You guys are getting your terminology mixed up.    A big trout that is caught in a lake is not a "lake trout."  It is still a rainbow or a brown trout that just happened to live in a lake.  An actual lake trout (i.e grey trout, lake char) lives up North in the great lakes and others bodies of water in Canada and Alaska.   There are no lake trout in Georgia only trout that live in lakes.


----------



## JimDraper (May 11, 2011)

here is a pic of what a real lake trout looks like, we used to catch them all the time on Lake Ontario in NY. They are usually caught in deep water and as a matter of fact that when caught alot of time they come up so fast that you have to burp them before you can release them or they will die. They also are a blast to catch through the ice.


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 11, 2011)

across the river said:


> You guys are getting your terminology mixed up.    A big trout that is caught in a lake is not a "lake trout."  It is still a rainbow or a brown trout that just happened to live in a lake.  An actual lake trout (i.e grey trout, lake char) lives up North in the great lakes and others bodies of water in Canada and Alaska.   There are no lake trout in Georgia only trout that live in lakes.



My bad! I meant lake Lanier trout!


----------



## ronmac13 (May 11, 2011)

JimDraper said:


> here is a pic of what a real lake trout looks like, we used to catch them all the time on Lake Ontario in NY. They are usually caught in deep water and as a matter of fact that when caught alot of time they come up so fast that you have to burp them before you can release them or they will die. They also are a blast to catch through the ice.View attachment 600926



Used to live on lake ontario myself. I've caught boatloads of lake trout trolling in anywhere from 30-150 ft of water right on the bottom. Used a flasher followed by a peanut trolling at about 1 mph.


----------



## lcarl54 (May 12, 2011)

Caught "trout in a Lake" last summer at Lake Burton. Caught 5 during the week we were there, in July I caught them on Blueback herring down by the dam, fished 30 -50 feet down on50 -90 foot bottom as I recall. I downlined for them just like striped bass on Lanier, corn always worked in the streams but have not heard of using it in the lake. My fish ranged from 2 - 4 pounds. Brown's and rainbow's. Plan to do it again this year.


----------



## nickf11 (May 12, 2011)

The trout in Burton and Blue Ridge are browns and rainbows. LAKE Trout are what is pictured above. I go up to canada every other summer and we catch them trolling spoons on downriggers right off the bottom. Very deep water fish and a blast to catch. (and great eating if you catch any that are eating size). To my knowledge, there aren't any in GA.


----------



## mbhall (May 13, 2011)

you can get them down near the dam at lake burton on live blueback herring.


----------



## nickf11 (May 13, 2011)

^^ I'm not buying that those are LAKE trout. Yes, they are in a lake, but are they LAKE trout?


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (May 13, 2011)

i remember reading back in the late 70's about the DNR stocking REAL lake trout in Carters in an attempt to establish a fishery.....but, there were concerns that they wouldn't be able to survive the warmer summer temps.....

to the best of my knowledge, they didn't make it......i never saw or heard anything about it since....


----------



## Rev.432 (May 13, 2011)

there's trout in lake lanier, some were caught a week or so ago, around balus creek area.


----------



## jerseycat9 (May 13, 2011)

It's a good thing they were never established in any north Georgia lakes. We had problems with them in certain lakes in jersey. They are eating machines and wiped out the populations of alewife herring in round valley reservoir then turned their attention to the young of the year fingerling bass in winter. They were managing the lake as a trophy trout lake but last I heard DNR up their was encouraging anglers to keep as many as possible.


----------

